# UCLA MFA Film Production/Directing - 2012



## JKL (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi all, I didn't notice a UCLA thread, so I wanted to start one. It's one of my top choices, and I hate to wait on things alone. 

Anyhow, I recently graduated, and I'm trying for UCLA for a second time.


----------



## apocalypticus (Dec 6, 2011)

All the best JKL....I applied to UCLA as well. Let the wait begin.


----------



## R. Sid (Dec 6, 2011)

I am trying for the second time as well. All the best mate.


----------



## JKL (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, all the best to both of you apocalypticus and R. Sid!  It seems like because of the bad economy, not as many people are applying to film schools this year (compared to the record-breaking 2011 season), which, I hope will work in our favor.


----------



## apocalypticus (Dec 8, 2011)

The Columbia 2011 thread (where I got all the details from. Thanks to all the members who posted and gave their views) had so many replies and comments going on. I'm surprised not many folk applying for 2012 are charged up. 

JKL - how do you know 2011 was record breaking in terms of applications?


----------



## JKL (Dec 9, 2011)

> up.



I got my information from a NY Times article:

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07...u-ucla.html?_r=3&hpw

But yes, maybe the prospectives aren't as enthusiastic about posting on these forums this year.


----------



## Directnews (Jan 5, 2012)

anyone know when UCLA begins their interview procss?


----------



## Bat (Feb 9, 2012)

I heard sometimes UCLA would not inform applicants who are not getting an interview. Is that true? I haven't heard from UCLA yet.Since deadline of UCLA is the earliest of all does it mean a rejection?


----------



## aspectralfire (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't really know, Bat. Screenwriters got interviews pretty early, and one of them even said he was rejected in January. I haven't heard from UCLA, and haven't seen a single post by someone who got a production interview. I guess we are just in the dark for a while.


----------



## Bat (Feb 10, 2012)

> Originally posted by aspectralfire:
> I don't really know, Bat. Screenwriters got interviews pretty early, and one of them even said he was rejected in January. I haven't heard from UCLA, and haven't seen a single post by someone who got a production interview. I guess we are just in the dark for a while.



Gosh. The wait relly kills me! We submitted only a film treatment for UCLA film production. Comparing with other schools requiring visual samples and several writing samples, UCLA should really be much faster


----------



## karlaa (Feb 22, 2012)

yea, can't wait the event..for one, i did not apply one this year but i hope i will be able to do it next time..so, i'll be wathcing you all..karla


----------



## freakyfreddy (Feb 22, 2012)

Pretty quiet. Should be hearing back soon right?


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 22, 2012)

they start too late


----------



## Dang Man! (Feb 22, 2012)

Did everyone just get an email from UCLA about the "delay"?


----------



## aspectralfire (Feb 22, 2012)

Yep, just got it. Fingers crossed.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah, sounds like this crop is pretty talented. Good luck everyone!


----------



## medeasp (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah, I received the email too. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Bat (Feb 22, 2012)

Received that email too. Made me so nervous
Fingers crossed n good luck to all!


----------



## R. Sid (Feb 23, 2012)

Has that mail gone out to everyone who applied? Or have some rejections already gone out?


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 23, 2012)

i think everyone got that


----------



## 80staTIK (Feb 27, 2012)

Just got an e-mail inviting me for an interview. They said they're interviewing in NY and LA. I'm an international applicant and I truly hope they have Skype interviews as well!


----------



## vendimia (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey @80staTIK ! I got that e-mail too, congrats and don't worry, I'm also an International applicant and Cheri told me it can be done via Skype.


----------



## 80staTIK (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks @vendimia , that's reassuring. I will write in and ask for a Skype interview. And congrats, of course


----------



## groovydazzle (Feb 29, 2012)

Got the interview Email too! Now what to prepare for the Interview?? I am so nervous!


----------



## groovydazzle (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey guys so I have my interview scheduled in LA for the 17th. Has anyone had their interview already? Did they tell you who you are going to interview with?


----------



## JMoisica (Mar 9, 2012)

Been lurking for a while. Got an interview for later this month in NYC. Very excited and nervous. 

Groovydazzle - not sure if anyone has interviewed yet. Please come back after your interview to let us know how it went, what sorts of questions they asked, etc. Best of luck!


----------



## vendimia (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello everyone!
My interview is set up for April 1st, but it's via Skype, so I'm guessing that the order will be LA-NY- Skype.


----------



## medeasp (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally posted by vendimia:
> Hello everyone!
> My interview is set up for April 1st, but it's via Skype, so I'm guessing that the order will be LA-NY- Skype.



vendimia, thanks a lot for the update! Good luck! Buena suerte en tu entrevista! ;-)


----------



## freakyfreddy (Mar 13, 2012)

Has anyone from the west coast heard back yet?


----------



## medeasp (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally posted by freakyfreddy:
> Has anyone from the west coast heard back yet?



Sadly no...getting a little desperate here :-S


----------



## 80staTIK (Mar 14, 2012)

When did they tell you to expect to hear back? 
I guess they will only let us know once they're done conducting all the interviews.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Mar 14, 2012)

I have no idea. I was thinking they would set interview times for international students and out of state students first. Maybe it is all random. 

The website says March/April.


----------



## JMoisica (Mar 18, 2012)

Is there anyone who has interviewed already, and willing to share on the experience? Would be much appreciated!

Also - is everyone planning on bringing a DVD reel to the interview? I spoke with the admissions office, and they said most people don't bring a reel with them. What do you guys think?

Anyways, good luck to all and hope to hear some news soon.


----------



## groovydazzle (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok, Interview: DONE 
Met with 3 wonderful instructors,Gyula Gazdak, Becky Smith and Nancy Richardson. Had a very casual interview where they asked the following:
1) Tell your life story in a short entertaining matter
2) 5 films you would take to a desserted island. Then they would make you analyze a common theme on all films. 

I wouldn't give this one too much thought, it's better to be spontaneous than to have rehearsed answers.

3) They asked me about my previous education. It is in film so I don't know if they ask everyone this question but they asked what more I was expecting from the program.

4) Lastly they asked me to pitch the 5 minute short in 2 minutes. They were more interested on what you see than on a logline type of pitch.

And that was my interview! Lastly they asked if I had any more questions about the program (which I didn't because a campus student had answered them for me previous to the interview.)

Hope this helps you guys with your interviews. Just be yourselves and don't let the nerves get to you!

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!


----------



## groovydazzle (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh, they said they will be making decisions by the first week of April.


----------



## JMoisica (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks so much for the input groovydazzle. Did you bring a DVD reel with you?


----------



## aspectralfire (Mar 20, 2012)

Groovydazzle, quick question: how firm are they on the 2 minute limit for the pitch? Did they have a stopwatch out and plan to stop you at 2min, or do you think they would let you finish if you're a couple seconds over?


----------



## JMoisica (Mar 30, 2012)

Aspectralfire: don't know if you've interviewed yet, but if you haven't, they are really nice about the time limit. No stopwatches or anything like that - I probably went for about 2:30, and they didn't stop me or interrupt me. They wanted a step-by-step pitch of only what we see and hear on screen. No back story, or anything of that sort.

Did anyone else have their interviews yet? How do you guys think they went? Would love to hear other feedback...


----------



## Vanguard (Apr 3, 2012)

I got the call today! I've been lurking here for a while, but thought I'd break my silence for good news. I'm accepted. ANyone else got news yet?


----------



## vendimia (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrats @Vanguard!
I had my interview on Sunday, it was pretty much the same as @groovydazzle, with some questions about how I see myself in 10 years and that kind of stuff.
They said they'll let me know in a few days, so I'm guessing it'll be soon, now that @Vanguard got his call.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Vanguard (Apr 3, 2012)

Haha, thanks @vendimia, but I'm female! Good luck, everyone! Looking forward to seeing you this fall.


----------



## driftmark (Apr 3, 2012)

I've also been lurking. Got the call tonight.

I'm in.


----------



## Taurus_Gemini (Apr 3, 2012)

I just got the call from Nancy at the EXACT MOMENT I saw these new messages and saw everyone saying they got the call and was starting to feel kind of depressed --- doesn't life just love playing this kind of pranks on you sometimes?

Looking forward to seeing you guys this fall and good luck to others waiting for the call!


----------



## JMoisica (Apr 3, 2012)

Got the call tonight as well. Incredibly excited, but also freaking about a bit, as well. Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## aspectralfire (Apr 4, 2012)

I wonder if they are done. I have another school to get back to so I'd like a definitive answer soon. Congrats all!


----------



## braun baren (Apr 4, 2012)

I got the call yesterday as well. I'm pretty excited. I have a couple points that I'm curious to get other people's thoughts on... 

1. Does the size of the faculty seem small to anyone else? Comparing the list of faculty on the UCLA website to say, Chapman or USC, it looks like UCLA has only a fraction of the faculty. From their bios, it also looks like they have not done as much work as some of the faculty at other schools. Do you think the faculty's size/level of professional experience is an issue for UCLA? 

2. Facilities: Does Melnitz seem cramped and run down to anyone else? If so, do you think that matters? Admittedly, it's the only school I've toured, but from the websites of USC and Chapman it seems like they have these amazing new studio facilities, and Melnitz looks like it hasn't been updated in at least 20 years. I'm wondering if this is also reflected in the equipment that students have access to. Now, I realize that the reputations of these schools are different... USC (and probably Chapman) is/are more big budget studio focused, and UCLA has the rep of being more indie. I get that. I'm interested in making indie film. That doesn't mean, however, that I'm not interested in potentially using some nice equipment/facilities to make those indie films. Thoughts?


----------



## samagana (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello, I just got declined by UCLA 

I am not really surprised, it was my first attempt and I didn't know that my old university apparently generates two kinds of transcripts...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





UCLA sent a rather short and sweet mail declining me

*Dear UCLA MFA Directing Applicant,  Thank you for applying to the production/directing program in the School of Theatre, Film and Television at UCLA.  The admissions committee received 400 applications for 18 openings in the program.  We are unable to admit many of the talented and promising students who apply. Though you were not selected, the committee considered your application to be a strong one and encourages you to reapply while gaining more experience in film.     You will receive an official notification of this decision from UCLA Graduate Admissions.     We wish good luck and much success in all your future endeavors!* 


Good luck to those who make it!


----------



## Jack Bauer (Apr 4, 2012)

@braun baren

Don't let looks fool you.  I have a couple of friends currently in the MFA directing program at UCLA.  I've helped out on some of their films. Yea, it's small, but that's what they like about.  The facuty ratio is small.  My friends say that they get a lot of individual attention and help in finding their own voice and staying true to their vision.  Also, I've seen the equipment they get for their films, all the latest camera packages.  The commaraderie on set is pretty cool.  Everyone's there to help.  They tell me that they get to make as many films as they want.  My friends are glad they chose UCLA.  This is what I've noticed each time I've worked on their films.


----------



## apocalypticus (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally posted by samagana:
> Hello, I just got declined by UCLA
> 
> I am not really surprised, it was my first attempt and I didn't know that my old university apparently generates two kinds of transcripts...
> ...



Hey samagana, 
Am also from Bombay, India. Got the same rejection letter as well. Waiting on Columbia now to put me out of my misery although it seems this will go on for me since till Florida State specifically sends out a rejection letter.   Guess should start concentrating for next year. Congratulations to all who got in and to those who didn't - theres always next year. I've heard tons of people in the earlier postings who got in on their 2nd or 3rd attempts.


----------



## tigeri (Apr 4, 2012)

Yo guys,

Just got the same rejection email. 

The big time question: do they tell everyone "though you were not selected, the committee considered your application to the a strong one"?

Wouldn't put it past them


----------



## apocalypticus (Apr 4, 2012)

@tigeri - it's standard procedure for them to shoot off the same rejection mail to everyone declined an acceptance. I vaguely remember someone pointing the same thing in the previous threads. I got another one for FSU as well, though I am still being considered for admission. I was interviewed (and i ****ed up in that big time).


----------



## aspectralfire (Apr 4, 2012)

Haven't gotten either a call or a rejection. Bleghhhh


----------



## tigeri (Apr 4, 2012)

@apocalypticus doesn't that stink? why bother telling us about our "strong application"? more like, "ucla would looovvvee another 85 bucks from you next year! c'mon, apply again"  

@aspectralfire sucks dude. maybe you could be waitlisted? did you interview @ucla?


----------



## aspectralfire (Apr 4, 2012)

I interviewed. I think I'll e-mail Cheri in the morning.


----------



## braun baren (Apr 4, 2012)

@Jack Bauer

Thank you for your reply. This is super helpful and definitely very encouraging.


----------



## apocalypticus (Apr 4, 2012)

@tigeri - they're not getting another $100 (since I am international student) from me anymore. That way FSU admissions department was damn good in their prompt responses and their application fee was like $35.


----------



## samagana (Apr 5, 2012)

I will be applying for the next year. Only I think the application money is all that I will be able to afford then  

I wonder what I'll do with the confidential financial form


----------



## Taurus_Gemini (Apr 6, 2012)

I am an international student and will be joining the program at UCLA this fall -- I think I have saved more than enough to handle the expenses but just to get my math right: I see that many said UCLA is the cheapest among the top schools, but since it is three years of full tuition, how could it be the cheapest? Or is the third year's tuition lower than the first two given we will spend most of the time shooting the thesis?


----------



## freakyfreddy (Apr 6, 2012)

http://www.registrar.ucla.edu/fees/tftfee.htm

2 years full tuition. 2 years for thesis (on average). 

From my tour they said around 10% finish the thesis in one year, 55% finish in two and the rest finish in three.


----------



## Taurus_Gemini (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks freakyfreddy, but from what I have read courses will last for three years (even though students will start shooting the thesis during the third) so presumably full tuition will be payable for three years? Columbia University, for example, courses will only be taught during the first two years. I am just wondering if I have got the math wrong and it would be great news if I could pay less than full tuition during the third year.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Apr 7, 2012)

When I took the tour I asked about the length of the program and they said the first two years are for coursework and the rest is for thesis. I remember they said that because I mentioned NYU and they told me NYU is three years of coursework and the rest is thesis so you get out faster and save more money at UCLA. 
4 years”¦5years”¦ still seems like a long time in comparison to AFI (which they are now saying is three years).


----------



## tigeri (Apr 8, 2012)

So I know I already asked this, but did everyone who was rejected this year find that lame ass optimistic and seemingly personal nugget in their rejection email saying "you had a strong application" and are "encouraged to apply again?" (thereby rendering it insignificant)

Or should I actually be pumped up that i had a somewhat "strong" application (that still sucked enough that I didn't get in)?!


----------



## freakyfreddy (Apr 8, 2012)

We all got it.


----------



## tigeri (Apr 9, 2012)

thanks


----------



## vendimia (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey everyone!
I got the call today. Just wanted to let you know because I was on the waiting list, so there's still hope for the ones who haven't had any news on UCLA.


----------



## EASON_Wong (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi all!
I'm new here ,and I'm trying for UCLA.
I wanna be a producer of docmentray,but I've no idea how can I get the offer from UCLA,I providing for my TOEFL and GRE exam.My english is not good engouh,I still trying.....

I need your help.....

THE NEW GUY FROM CHINA......


----------



## KeepItDownHomeCuz (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey guys, gotta say it's awesome reading people's comments saying they were accepted! I'm currently applying myself, a couple of questions, one is that as someone who has spent the past two years out of school working in TV and Film I don't have much in the way of a personal reel, is this something that you guys noticed played a big part in your application? Also my writing is not the typical, or what I perceive to be typical, melodramatic indie style, as far as a treatment was comedy something that anybody used? Not looking for specific ideas on a treatment or anything, just wanted to see if anyone else was successful using comedy or could tell me from their experience with the faculty, if comedy is something they could see being successful? Thanks again and congrats to those that got in!


----------



## bozant (Aug 12, 2012)

Anybody accepted for Fall of 2012 willing to share their treatment so I can see exactly what UCLA is looking for? Or, at least, more precisely.


----------



## DeathDealer (Sep 12, 2012)

How much do you think UCLA factors prior film experience into their decision?


----------



## DeathDealer (Sep 22, 2012)

Is the short film treatment 2-pages single spaced? The website makes no mention of double spacing.


----------

